# GPX files, Ride, Trail and Map Digital Resources



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

I got the Garmin 810 for Christmas and now I'm on the search for good digital trail, ride and map resources. I discovered how bad the search function is on Garmin Connect, so I'm looking for more places to find GPX files of rides/trails.

Nate, how about a sticky with all of this stuff in one spot?

*Maps*
GPSFieDepot
?
?
?

*Trail and Ride GPX Files*
Garmin Connect
Strava
?
?
?
?
?
?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

tried something similar a few years ago and I couldn't get a mod to sticky it. If you want to try again, you should also have a section for standalone programs, Windows, Mac, and Linux, also.

I wrote a blog post on my site quite some time ago covering online services and back then, I found well over a dozen different ones. There are more now. It's nearly impossible to keep track of them all because new ones pop up all the time.

My contributions. Not all-inclusive.

Paper Maps Custom Printed:
Custom Topographic Maps and Aerial Maps for the USA & Canada

Free Digital Maps for Garmin:
Free worldwide Garmin maps from OpenStreetMap

File Sharing/GPX Data Upload Sites:
EveryTrail - Travel Community, iPhone Guides for Sightseeing, Hiking, Walking Tours and more
GPSies | GPS, Tracks, Strecken, Touren, Konverter
Bike Maps, Cycling Workout, Biking Routes | MapMyRide
Training log for running, cycling, swimming, skating, triathlon
GPS Map Apps & Resources for Outdoor Enthusiasts | Trimble Outdoors

Online File Manipulation/Conversion/Visualization Tools:
Konvertieren | GPSies
Gmap4 = Free Online Topo Maps + Google Maps + More
GPS Visualizer

Standalone File Manipulation/Conversion/Visualization Tools:
GPSBabel: convert, upload, download data from GPS and Map programs
GPS Utility - Home
TopoFusion.com | GPS Mapping Software for Windows

GIS Software:
Welcome to the QGIS project!
MapWindow Open Source GIS - Home Page

Training Data Analysis:
Workout Log & Training Plans for Cycling, Running, Triathlon | TrainingPeaks

FAQs:
http://garminoregon.wikispaces.com/

Misc GPS Utilities:
GNSS Planning Online


----------



## johnbike81 (May 23, 2013)

That's a great list of resources, thanks for posting.

I recently got a garmin 200 and have been using Basecamp to create my gpx files. After doing that you can use one of the conversion sites already posted to make the file compatible with garmin connect. You can then convert it to a course to use on your device. Works really we'll, but is time consuming. 

I have found that basecamp with a few free topo maps from online provides quite a bit of trail info to create your course ride.


Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I just posted on the general forum but guess I should have put it here. I'm wondering if there is a way to upload gpx files to the trail review section of mtbr. Would be nice when looking up a trail on here to be able to download a gpx file as well.


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe suggest that in the support section? Lol


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

singletracks.com is a great place for trail gpx files. It's a pay site, I think 30 or 40 bucks, but considering 1 book of MTB trail info for 1 location will cost you 15 bucks, its a pretty good deal for thousands of trails all over the country.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

MarkP said:


> *Trail and Ride GPX Files*
> Garmin Connect
> Strava
> 
> ?


Map Bike Rides with Elevation Profiles, Analyze Cycling Performance, Train Better. Ride With GPS
MTB Project | Mountain Bike Trail Maps


----------



## sugeknight (Jan 16, 2014)

Second the recommendation for ridewithgps.com. Its one of the best Ive used.

Map Bike Rides with Elevation Profiles, Analyze Cycling Performance, Train Better. Ride With GPS



bme107 said:


> Map Bike Rides with Elevation Profiles, Analyze Cycling Performance, Train Better. Ride With GPS
> MTB Project | Mountain Bike Trail Maps


----------

